# Grass Carp Fly...



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You ought to do fine,
unless the carp prefer the other type of "grass",
which would explain why they always have the munchies...
in which case your chumming could prove to be very expensive!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I've thought about trying that as well. But they (the carp) seem to scurry as I slowly creep up to the bank.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

This morning I decided to reinforce the attachment point and make it a bit more aerodynamic. Maybe I'll test it today...









Brett, that's funny. ;D If it works, maybe I should call it the carp reefer.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> I've thought about trying that as well. But they (the carp) seem to scurry as I slowly creep up to the bank.


I've been able to get casts to them, but they didn't seem intested in minnow or shrimp patterns that the bass like.

I've never caught one on any kind of gear, so I'm curious what to expect. The ones I'm after have to weigh 20lbs or more. Are they violent fighters or will a 10# fluoro tippet hold up? [smiley=1-mmm.gif]


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Pull like a Bronze colored freshwater grouper.
Lots of fun, the ones up here average 24".
I've caught 'em on 8 lb test.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Pull like a Bronze colored freshwater grouper.
> Lots of fun, the ones up here average 24".
> I've caught 'em on 8 lb test.


Well crap! I left the 8wt rod at home. Seriously, I'm not exaggerating about the size. The other day I was sight fishing some 20" to 21" bass, and these carp swam up and just dwarfed them. Easily 3 to 4 times the size.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

There are a couple of big carp in the waterway that have been
caught and weighed. The heaviest was 38 lbs, 10 wt territory.
That's why so many people enjoy catching 'em. Big fish in small
waters, you get to see everything at close range.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

fly types:

http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/tyingcarpflies05.html


best chum for carp up here is white bread, ergo the breadfly
next best is dry cat food...resulting in the kibblefly


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> fly types:
> 
> http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/tyingcarpflies05.html
> 
> ...


Bread fly...been there, done that already.  Been meaning to post the recipe, but haven't got around to it.
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1214865659


----------



## Tom_W (Oct 23, 2008)

My son actually landed one of these great big grass carp on a u/l spinning outfit (caught it on floating bread) and I landed one on my bass outfit (it actually hit a 1/8 oz Kastmaster). 

They can be fussy...I've heard that they'll hit cherry tomatoes but never had any luck.

I spent a lot of time going after them with grass, bread, etc but only caught these two and mine wasn't the intended target.

They pull hard but nothing like a similar sized redfish.

Let us know how the grass fly works....looks great.

Tom W


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

My buddy caught one once while we were bass fishing with a texas rig and culprit worms. It hit a tequila culprit to be exact. We were stunned to see that it actually mouthed and bit the worm as if it was a bass. Another buddy of mine caught a 17lb cat fish the other day on a zoom super fluke.


----------

